# Slowly getting there



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey guys! That's the beginning of my home setup, needs some polishing so I will be able to keep this thread alive 

Next upgrade:

Doserless mazzer with rubber lens shade hopper

Shame that moccamaster is being push aside.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks great! Glad you sorted out your sour shot issue - the SJ is a big step up.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ahh no I think I want a DB lol. Awesome set up


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

lake_m said:


> Looks great! Glad you sorted out your sour shot issue - the SJ is a big step up.


Quite literally BIG upgrade


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Looks classy. Getting a technivorm is on my wishlist of things, do you enjoy using it?


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

It's great piece of equipment. Simple construction and easy maintenance, couldn't be better


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

Changed burrs on SJ, literally my finest setting is one number up showing how worn out precious were.

Closest plans: clean sweep mod for mazzer.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great set up


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Lovely set up m8 health to enjoy


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

Few updates to make this setup a bit more home friendly.

Still haven't tasted good espresso from it but but my flat whites are gaining popularity among my flatmates


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

Finally, after few kgs of coffee and countless adjustments my espresso tastes like dream







and starts to look pretty good too!


----------

